# RABBIT CONTEST VOTING THREAD



## BunBun71 (Apr 12, 2021)

This is the voting thread for my rabbit contest. 

RULES: 

1. *No picking favorites. Please vote for the PICTURE and not the POSTER. *
2. *DO NOT vote for your own picture. If you do, you will be a disqualified voter AND will be removed from the contest. *
3. *Look at all the pictures BEFORE voting, please.*

_________________________________-
*#1 - @peanutdabunny *
*
*
*#2 - @Madelyn L. *
*
*

*#3 - @aigeann *



*#4 - @ArtistChibi *



*#5 - @SirLawrence *



*#6 - @AVIE *



*#7 - @Apollo’s Slave *



*#8 - @Thorsmum*



*#9 - @JingleBellTheBunny *



*#10 - @Watermelons *




If the images don't work please look in this thread. Easter Bunny Contest - PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES
More in the next post -


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 12, 2021)

#10 - @NYAngela 


#11 - @MoonMama 


#12 - @CamelNewt528962 


#13 - @DelawareRunner 


#14 - @Robbiemybunny


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 15, 2021)

Photos should all be fixed now!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 15, 2021)

Watermelons said:


> Photos should all be fixed now!


Thank you so much.


----------



## AVIE (Apr 15, 2021)

Just one? I want to vote for all of them!


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 16, 2021)

Lets get voting people.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you everyone for entering my contest! The winner is @AVIE. Thank you again for entering


----------



## SirLawrence (Apr 29, 2021)

Yay! Congrats @AVIE !! So cute! ☺ ☺


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry that I did not post the results earlier.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2021)

I bet @AVIE has done some professional photography.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 29, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I bet @AVIE has done some professional photography. ❤


Yeah, I bet.


----------



## AVIE (Apr 29, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I bet @AVIE has done some professional photography. ❤


Omgoodness! No, I haven't, just pics of my pets. But thank you so much, I love dressing her up and planning props for her photo shoots. You guys are so fabulous!


----------



## AVIE (Apr 29, 2021)

Here is RUBY with her bunny prize! Thank you @BunBun71 ! This contest was a fabulous idea!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2021)

Wish I could get fabulous pictures like that. But Shen and Xiao Wu never sit still.


----------



## AVIE (Apr 29, 2021)

Use treats and take lots and lots of shots, be sure to get down to their level... Take pics from eye level or lower.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2021)

I've tried. Shen was more interested in the hay than the treat.


----------



## AVIE (Apr 30, 2021)

Great props and background, just keep shooting and catch her when she lifts her head, she will eventually.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 30, 2021)

AVIE said:


> Here is RUBY with her bunny prize! Thank you @BunBun71 ! This contest was a fabulous idea!View attachment 54751


I am so glad you got it.


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 30, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> I've tried. Shen was more interested in the hay than the treat.
> 
> View attachment 54752


Awww Shen is adooorable!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yeah. @Catlyn is right.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 1, 2021)

,


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 1, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Sorry that the rest of you did not win. Maybe next time someone else will win.


 No biggy. It was fun drawing for the first time in many moons. So I'm not heartbroken about it.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 2, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> No biggy. It was fun drawing for the first time in many moons. So I'm not heartbroken about it.


Thanks for replying


----------



## SirLawrence (May 3, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> Sorry that the rest of you did not win. Maybe next time someone else will win.



Why sorry! I just enjoyed all of the adorable Easter bunny pics! 

(truth be told, we have a 3d printer, and wasn't competing for the prize!)


----------



## AVIE (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BunBun71 (May 4, 2021)

AVIE said:


> ???


What do you mean by ???


----------



## BunBun71 (May 4, 2021)

Well never mind.


----------

